# Status Post Colectomy and V-codes



## jon.lardizabal (Aug 29, 2012)

Colonoscopy 1 month post partial hemicolectomy, which is the appropriate code?

V45.89 - Other Postprocedural Status
V45.3   - Intestinal bypass or anastomosis status


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 30, 2012)

V45.3


----------

